# What grinds your gears?



## Flangii (Apr 24, 2013)

You know what really grinds my gears?
When I'm driving down the main road near my house (everyday) and it clearly has marked signs saying 80km/h and everyone does 60km/h.
I look like a hoon because I'm sitting on 80km/h and everyone is doing 60km/h, grrrr. 
Rant over.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you go on BAF by any chance?


----------



## bigjoediver (Apr 24, 2013)

Running out of transmission fluid!


----------



## harlemrain (Apr 24, 2013)

I HATE it when people do 70 on the highway and then the second you go to over take them they speed up to 110 :/


----------



## Wilfred (Apr 25, 2013)

What's BAF


----------



## Wilfred (Apr 25, 2013)

Is that the beardie forum


----------



## Ambush (Apr 25, 2013)

Right lane Hogs. 
Rather be in left lane so if somebody coming other way wonders onto wrong side. I got more time to react.


----------



## sharky (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## MrFireStorm (Apr 25, 2013)

Recently came across this situation.

On a back road where they have been doing roadworks......Heading in 1 direction, the signs are covered up indicating normal speed limit applies......YET.....Heading from the opposite direction, the roadworks speed limited signs are still showing.......THEN, to top it all off....the police have been patrolling the same stretch booking people for speeding...... :evil:

Daz


----------



## PieBald (Apr 25, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


>


I second that


----------



## saintanger (Apr 25, 2013)

one end of my street is 50 and the other end is 40 and it changes to 40 3 houses down from me and no one slows down even though a school backs on to that end of the street, i have seen people actually speed up.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Apr 25, 2013)

when the speed limit drops to 40 3km before the road works and they are digging a little hole -_-


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 25, 2013)

People coming to a speed camera doing the legal speed limit(90kph), then dropping anchor by 30kph at the last minute to ensure that they don't get booked!!! How about easing off the accelerator for a few seconds and the car will magically start to drop speed.... 

It makes me wanna tear off my shirt, go green and "SMASH" things.... Ok rant over for me too.....


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Apr 25, 2013)

What really grinds me are these anti-hoon laws... While at the same time Folks don't have to wear a helmet while riding a bicycle because of religious reasons... I can't have a lowered car which disables me from going fast since I have coil overs and I still get pulled over for safety while people can ride a bike without a helmet?? Arrrgghh


----------



## miss_mosher (Apr 25, 2013)

lizardsNturtles said:


> What really grinds me are these anti-hoon laws... While at the same time Folks don't have to wear a helmet while riding a bicycle because of religious reasons... I can't have a lowered car which disables me from going fast since I have coil overs and I still get pulled over for safety while people can ride a bike without a helmet?? Arrrgghh



Can't go fast? I have coil overs and mine goes fast just fine  well, as fast as you're allowed to go


----------



## miss_mosher (Apr 25, 2013)

Wait is yours REALLY low?


----------



## miss_mosher (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## baker (Apr 25, 2013)

˙ʇnoqɐ punoɹ ɐ uo sʇı uǝɥʍ ʎllɐıɔǝdsǝ ˙sɹoʇɐɔıpuı ɹıǝɥʇ ǝsn oʇ pǝɹǝɥʇoq ǝq ʇou uɐɔ puɐ punoɹɐ ǝʌıɹp ǝldoǝd uǝɥʍ ʇı ǝʇɐɥ ı


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 27, 2013)

i HATE seeing a pregnant woman smoke....or a parent smoking with kids in the car - so wrong.


----------



## sharky (Apr 27, 2013)

baker said:


> ˙ʇnoqɐ punoɹ ɐ uo sʇı uǝɥʍ ʎllɐıɔǝdsǝ ˙sɹoʇɐɔıpuı ɹıǝɥʇ ǝsn oʇ pǝɹǝɥʇoq ǝq ʇou uɐɔ puɐ punoɹɐ ǝʌıɹp ǝldoǝd uǝɥʍ ʇı ǝʇɐɥ ı



How did you manage to write that upside down! :shock:


----------



## MrHappy (Apr 27, 2013)

People who think it's okay to flick their cigarette butts. It's not okay - it's littering and it's lazy.


----------



## sharky (Apr 27, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> i HATE seeing a pregnant woman smoke....or a parent smoking with kids in the car - so wrong.



I just think it is wrong seeing a parent smoke around their children anywhere. It's not only un-healthy but also sets a bad example for those kids to smoke when they are older.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 27, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I just think it is wrong seeing a parent smoke around their children anywhere. It's not only un-healthy but also sets a bad example for those kids to smoke when they are older.



yeah each to their own but passive smoking is not good for anyone. Its illegal to smoke with children in your car so it should be illegal to smoke with them in utero as far as im concerned, mind u im sure there will be people read this and roll their eyes.....i have a good friend that smoked alot during pregnancy and she was forever trying to convince herself and others that it wasnt bad for the baby.


----------



## miss_mosher (Apr 27, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> yeah each to their own but passive smoking is not good for anyone. Its illegal to smoke with children in your car so it should be illegal to smoke with them in utero as far as im concerned, mind u im sure there will be people read this and roll their eyes.....i have a good friend that smoked alot during pregnancy and she was forever trying to convince herself and others that it wasnt bad for the baby.



I'm the same with pregnant women eating KFC and maccas. Not my body and kid so I try my best not to judge  like you said, each to their own hey


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 27, 2013)

Hypocrites .... drive me freaking up the wall.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 27, 2013)

miss_mosher said:


> I'm the same with pregnant women eating KFC and maccas. Not my body and kid so I try my best not to judge  like you said, each to their own hey


yeah but junk food is surely not as harmful as the other, in moderation anyway. Meh maybe it is :| but i would sooner eat a big mac than suc on a ciggie while pregnant....thats just me though.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 27, 2013)

miss_mosher said:


> I'm the same with pregnant women eating KFC and maccas. Not my body and kid so I try my best not to judge  like you said, each to their own hey


You obviously haven't try and tell a pregnant woman what to eat. Haha easier said then done with those cravings. I wouldn't have dared to tell my wife that she could not have her ice cream or whatever the craving was . My kids both are healthy and do not drink anything except water most of the time and small amounts of orange juice by there choice and the only eat junk food on occasions and both play sports.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 27, 2013)

Rednecks that kill snakes


----------



## burkey (Apr 27, 2013)

all I want to say is: he ehe he eh he he Awesome!


----------



## FAY (Apr 28, 2013)

People who call others what they are......sorta like they cannot even see it.
example.....people who rape and pillage from the wild, try and pin the same thing on others that are not like that.
They get on their soapbox and try and make out that they are holier than thou.
They are always saying things like....'should be for the hobby, not the money'...whereas money has ALWAYS been their motivation. 
People who hate someone because they reckon they turned on someone, when they have done the same thing to others.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 28, 2013)

ppl who spend their time and effort developing mutations in reps and birds and wont give me a cpl to carry on with


----------



## Shotta (Apr 28, 2013)

people that tick..


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 28, 2013)

Girls who give you those "she's so weird" look then continue to bag you about liking camping, reptiles, the bush, fishing etc and not being like the rest of the girls. Do up they think I care that I'm not a cake face with unfitting clothes? Or are they jealous that I don't have to worry about not wearing makeup and caring what others think of me. Um yeah I get a lot more out of reptiles and the like than I do having guys stare down my shirt. Even though I get HEAPS of guys checkin me out. 8) Jokes. :lol:


----------



## sharky (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with you BP, who would spend $200 on shoes, make up, clothes or any of that rubbish! You could buy a damn [insert a $200 reptile species] for that price!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 28, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Girls who give you those "she's so weird" look then continue to bag you about liking camping, reptiles, the bush, fishing etc and not being like the rest of the girls. Do up they think I care that I'm not a cake face with unfitting clothes? Or are they jealous that I don't have to worry about not wearing makeup and caring what others think of me. Um yeah I get a lot more out of reptiles and the like than I do having guys stare down my shirt. Even though I get HEAPS of guys checkin me out. 8) Jokes. :lol:



Haha, I think you'll find that in a few more years _most_ of those girls will have nothing in their lives and won't know what to do with themselves, or they'll snap out of it.


----------



## saintanger (Apr 28, 2013)

more like they will have no job, 5 kids and spend all day talking to each other about other people.

i was the same at you age BP i would spend all my money on animals and their food accessories and vet check ups and never bought make up or the latest clothes. i spend all my spare time with my animals or at the park with my brother.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 28, 2013)

Crazycow232 said:


> when the speed limit drops to 40 3km before the road works and they are digging a little hole -_-


It's even worse when they're holding up all the traffic and they're all on smoko. An hour later, you drive past again, still on smoko!


----------



## Ambush (Apr 28, 2013)

The reason for the 40 k's is because of deaths at roadworks. 
80% drop in deaths since it came into play.


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 28, 2013)

Ambush said:


> The reason for the 40 k's is because of deaths at roadworks.
> 80% drop in deaths since it came into play.



probably equates to 80% less work too. They arent on their toes now


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 29, 2013)

Bad manners, arrogance, and bullies.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Flexxx (Apr 29, 2013)

people who judge others befor they know anything about them, cops are bad for it. just because someone has tattoos and a harley dosnt mean there a crim. every time I fly to a diffrent state I get cops come to me and check my ticket and baggage to see if I am who I say I am and why im there, they say they have been watching me since befor I got on the plane. gold coast last year me and my cousin were arrested at the airport for being in suspition of using fake ids and possable carrying drugs or guns. all our stuff cheked out and we go a 'on your way' followd by cops everywere there and refused entry to alot of clubs and pubs even a couple shops told us to leave

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FAY (Apr 29, 2013)

Geebus Flexxxx, you must be the tattooed man lol



Flexxx said:


> people who judge others befor they know anything about them, cops are bad for it. just because someone has tattoos and a harley dosnt mean there a crim. every time I fly to a diffrent state I get cops come to me and check my ticket and baggage to see if I am who I say I am and why im there, they say they have been watching me since befor I got on the plane. gold coast last year me and my cousin were arrested at the airport for being in suspition of using fake ids and possable carrying drugs or guns. all our stuff cheked out and we go a 'on your way' followd by cops everywere there and refused entry to alot of clubs and pubs even a couple shops told us to leave
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FAY (Apr 29, 2013)

UUUmmm yes Bullies. Even as an adult you have them. Basically telling you who you can/cannot be friends with in the reptile world and if you don't you are quickly deleted. Good, I am my own person and I will be friends with whoever in the reptile world I want to be. :lol::lol:



Endeavour said:


> Bad manners, arrogance, and bullies.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 29, 2013)

I couldn't agree more Flexx!

I have a fair few facial piercings, 10 to be exact and I always get patted down and they always ask to check my pockets and my bag while others get to go without question. It's ridiculous the way people judge these days!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree with Damiieen I have tattoos and peircings and always get targeted. Actually been abused because of them. Apparently im not a fit parent because of them lol

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 29, 2013)

Patted down, abused and arrested for having some minor body mods? Never happened to me, maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 29, 2013)

What have you got done Trim?


----------



## Wally (Apr 29, 2013)

People who espouse rubbish as fact then go missing when asked to substantiate their claims.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 29, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Girls who give you those "she's so weird" look then continue to bag you about liking camping, reptiles, the bush, fishing etc and not being like the rest of the girls.



You sound a lot more interesting than they are. Keep it up!

I didn't give a rat's about fashionable clothes and makeup at your age and still don't. I don't get why people spend so much time and money on it.


----------



## littlemay (Apr 29, 2013)

People who seem to be on this site purely to sit and pounce at the first opportunity to criticise. Honestly, it's getting noticeable.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 29, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> What have you got done Trim?



I had a 12mm septum, 9mm labret and dreads. Still got the dreads but took my piercings out - labret is closed now and septum is staying at about 7mm with nothing in it. Still a bit sketchy looking when I have a beard.


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 30, 2013)

WOW! The only thing I've stretched are my ears and they're only at 10mm haha


----------



## littlemay (Apr 30, 2013)

I only have comparatively minor visible piercings (12 ear piercings & 1 centre lip piercing), however i still love the look of surprise i always get on my first year Classical Greek students' faces. There's always at least one that says something along the lines of "i was expecting an old guy with grey hair and a beard". It takes all types.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 30, 2013)

My ears were at 28 but my daughter liked to play with them so i took them out. Back down to 8 mm atm 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 30, 2013)

I've got my septum, nose ring, 10mm stretchers, 4 bottom lip piercing's (sharkbites as properly known) and 2 tongue piercing's (venom's as properly known) 

I've also had 3 dermal's, my collar bones, nipple, back of my neck, 4 eye brow, horizontal tongue piercing (snake eyes) and anti tragus  I've had them all in the same time for a bit (6months) before some started rejecting


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 30, 2013)

You guys are freaks  Why can't you just get tattoo's like the rest of us


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Apr 30, 2013)

people looking down on ya when there no better


----------



## Damiieen (May 1, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> You guys are freaks  Why can't you just get tattoo's like the rest of us



I only just turned 18 that's why


----------



## Umbral (May 1, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> How did you manage to write that upside down! :shock:


He turned his keyboard upside down silly.


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 1, 2013)

Im 24 got 8 tats (reptile chest peice next) and all up iv had 31 peircings most of which are retired.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 1, 2013)

This is all I can fit in my septum these days, maybe a little bigger than this (5mm).


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 1, 2013)

When you're in a rush to get somewhere and someone goes like half the speed limit! :|


----------



## jakedasnake (May 1, 2013)

ppl who judge u by wat ur personality is or wat u look like :evil:


----------



## andynic07 (May 1, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> ppl who judge u by wat u wear n look like


Unfortunately that is hard not to do for anyone as I think it is a defence mechanism inbuilt in people. When people go somewhere new they will try and work out where the threats are are do this by first impressions, it is a conscience decision to overcome this give these people a chance.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 1, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> ppl who judge u by wat ur personality is or wat u look like :evil:



What should you be judged for (if someone is going to judge you) if not your personality?


----------



## andynic07 (May 1, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> What should you be judged for (if someone is going to judge you) if not your personality?


Judge you on how many posts you have. I laugh but this does happen.


----------



## jakedasnake (May 1, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> What should you be judged for (if someone is going to judge you) if not your personality?


well i meant by that ppl who judge u on the things u like to do (hobbys etc) or wat u wear they assume ur just a nerd or they call u a loser when they dont know who u really are n just guess that its ur personality, sorry that post didnt seem to make much sense


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Judge you on how many posts you have. I laugh but this does happen.



Posting pointless crap makes you smart, everyone knows that. 




jakedasnake said:


> well i meant by that ppl who judge u on the things u like to do (hobbys etc) or wat u wear they assume ur just a nerd or they call u a loser when they dont know who u really are n just guess that its ur personality, sorry that post didnt seem to make much sense


 
Nah, I get you now. I'd call them interests.


----------



## andynic07 (May 1, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Posting pointless crap makes you smart, everyone knows that.


Not sure that I like you agreeing with me there because I posted pointless crap.


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 2, 2013)

People on gumtree with swap for any exotics or exotics wanted. Btw anyone hear about the boa and viper in narangba

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cypher69 (May 2, 2013)

People who stand in line waiting to be served & DON'T bother thinking what they're gonna order until they get to the counter OR wait until they're on the bus before they go searching for their money or pass.


----------



## Grogshla (May 2, 2013)

having to stay back at work when it takes you 2.5 hours to drive home after work


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 2, 2013)

People trying to sell regular eastern baby bluetongue lizards for 150 bucks each on gumtree.
Also people who can't spell on their ads: "jungel pythen"," marbel gecko" and "tree dweller gecko"


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 2, 2013)

Twits who tailgate me because I'm not going fast enough for them, I sticking to the speedlimit or driving to the conditions if I am driving slower than the speed limit.

My solution is - the closer you get, the slower I'm going to go (even if I become a mobile roadblock), if you don't like that, change lanes (I not going to) or pass me or back off.

Where did they get their drivers' licence, out of a Rice Bubbles pack ?

End rant.


----------



## skittles-1994 (Sep 2, 2013)

It grinds my gears that my boss was harassing my manager to make me and my co-worker look more productive today, when in fact our 'standing around gasbagging' was myself doing MY BOSSES JOB for him, by teaching her things absolutely VITAL to her job that he has neglected to teach her for the last 5 bloody months! AND all this after I finally had a chance to clean the store that's been in shambles after a computer upgrade that we were completely unprepared for.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 2, 2013)

When people push in line at work. I will have like 10 people in line at the register and people just come up and ask to be helped with shoes. It's just rude!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 3, 2013)

I had no idea this thread existed; where to start?! I'd better stick to the things currently on my mind...

People who wont (not can't) spell properly. Seeing 'iz' and 'yhu' makes me cringe. 

Derros who keep on reproducingwhen they whinge about (and don't look after) the kids they already have, each with a different father. 

Media reporting on celebrities like anyone gives a damn. There is SO much going on in the world yet the "news" is about the latest football controversy or marriage breakdown. 

Idiots... Idiots EVERYWHERE!!!!!

... Ah I feel a little better now


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 3, 2013)

Most things in life.....


----------



## sd1981 (Sep 3, 2013)

What grinds my gears today??? Anything that has the word random in it in regards to security and law enforcement... How random is it that you're pulling me over, and you've already run my plates??? Random Breath Testing, you saw me come out of the pub??? I've just finished my 12hr shift there... Random Explosive swabbing at the airport.... I get randomly selected every single time I go through... My wife, who's not a heavy set bikie looking person never gets randomly selected for any of the above....

And the other thing that grinds my gears is that I have to work on the weekend that the National Midget Tossing Championships are on.....


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> People who wont (not can't) spell properly. Seeing 'iz' and 'yhu' makes me cringe.



I second that!!


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 3, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Twits who tailgate me because I'm not going fast enough for them, I sticking to the speedlimit or driving to the conditions if I am driving slower than the speed limit.
> 
> My solution is - the closer you get, the slower I'm going to go (even if I become a mobile roadblock), if you don't like that, change lanes (I not going to) or pass me or back off.
> 
> ...




Agree 100% on the tailgating, it's an agressive and pointless action, not to mention dangerous. I was tagged on my motorbike by a car sitting too close to me and didn't realize traffic was slowing down.

On people sitting on, or under the speed limit (usually just under the speed limit) and sit in the right lane, expecting people to overtake them on the left, you are one of my most disliked road users, along with those who refuse to indicate.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 3, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Agree 100% on the tailgating, it's an agressive and pointless action, not to mention dangerous. I was tagged on my motorbike by a car sitting too close to me and didn't realize traffic was slowing down.
> 
> On people sitting on, or under the speed limit (usually just under the speed limit) and sit in the right lane, expecting people to overtake them on the left, you are one of my most disliked road users, along with those who refuse to indicate.



Agreed! The number of times my patter or I have nearly been hit when riding because drivers aren't paying attention is just ridiculous! 

I agree about the right hand lane too. Being in QLD has made me the most cautious and intolerant driver ever. It's me against the idiots on the road; can't trust them to follow basic road rules!!!


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Agreed! The number of times my patter or I have nearly been hit when riding because drivers aren't paying attention is just ridiculous!
> 
> I agree about the right hand lane too. Being in QLD has made me the most cautious and intolerant driver ever. It's me against the idiots on the road; can't trust them to follow basic road rules!!!




I found that once I bought the roadbike, my driving changed dramatically. Not that I wasn't inconsiderate, but now I will go out of my way to watch for motorbikes, and shift over in my lane in traffic to allow them through.

I've had people swerve at me, open doors on me in traffic, deliberately pull closer to the car in the next lane so I can't move through stationary traffic, throw things at me, etc. There are a lot of people out there who hate bike riders, mostly because bikes can skip past traffic.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 3, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> I found that once I bought the roadbike, my driving changed dramatically. Not that I wasn't inconsiderate, but now I will go out of my way to watch for motorbikes, and shift over in my lane in traffic to allow them through.
> 
> I've had people swerve at me, open doors on me in traffic, deliberately pull closer to the car in the next lane so I can't move through stationary traffic, throw things at me, etc. There are a lot of people out there who hate bike riders, mostly because bikes can skip past traffic.



I can completely relate. I always make sure to leave extra room when following a bike in my ute for the simple reason that they slow down a lot faster than me! I didn't truly appreciate how dangerous motorists can be until I started riding. People are just jerks. 

I think people don't realise (or don't care) that it is legal for bikes to move to the front of stationary traffic. It is the safest place for them to be.


----------



## Crouton (Sep 3, 2013)

When I open my bedroom window to let some fresh air in and within minutes my room is filled with cigarette smoke. I guess that's what you get for living in a city, but it drives me insane. I feel like I will get lung cancer just from sitting in my bedroom, ironically because I wanted fresh air.


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 3, 2013)

When the phone keeps ringing and when you answer there is just beeping/dialling from a bloody call centre. And these people wonder why everyone hangs up on them!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 3, 2013)

Drivers that do not seem to have any idea on the rules that apply for intersections and roundabouts???? then have the audacity to wave fingers/fists at me for doing the "right" thing lol I blow kisses back and smile sweetly......
I tend to walk most places now as it keeps me safe and sane and is also better for the environment(in some miniscule way  )


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 3, 2013)

when you are nice to people and they don't reply to your phone messages or facebook messages.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 4, 2013)

Ambush said:


> The reason for the 40 k's is because of deaths at roadworks.
> 80% drop in deaths since it came into play.



Maybe we should drop all speed limits to 10kph then there wouldn't be any deaths?
Oh, damn, but no one would get anywhere.

Might be an idea to just take all the incompetent drivers off the road then increase the speed limits to a reasonable 120-130kph?


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't say if I was in the middle lane.

Someone mentioned rogue smoke coming in the window....nasty , even nastier and more putrid is the stench of pot being smoked (by the idiot nextdoor) at night when we'd like to get the breeze but can't because of him.

And what is about idiots and boats, who insist on fishing right on top of you when you are fishing from the shore , they come along in their boat and drop anchore right in front of you and overtop of where you are casting to. Jeez, they've the whole ocean to fish in and can easily anchore and fish somewhere else but are ignorant SOBs and choose to bugger up your fishing.


----------



## hunterschamps (Sep 4, 2013)

People who instead of being helpful take it upon themselves to be derogative and negative instead of helping out and/or offering helpful advice.

Happening more and more on this and many other forums unfortunatley!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 6, 2013)

When my mother in law brings me (instead of the vet) a bearded dragon that has been attacked by a dog and is now dead and bloated (but she still thinks its alive), then tells me it has been kept in a box for the past two days to help it recover from its infected wound, then once I convince her it's dead, she leaves it with me to deal with. Just what I want to wake up to in the morning.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 6, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> When my mother in law brings me (instead of the vet) a bearded dragon that has been attacked by a dog and is now dead and bloated (but she still thinks its alive), then tells me it has been kept in a box for the past two days to help it recover from its infected wound, then once I convince her it's dead, she leaves it with me to deal with. Just what I want to wake up to in the morning.



That's terrible! People think they are doing people/ animals a favour and sometimes they just make it worse! Poor beardie!


----------



## shell477 (Sep 6, 2013)

When Im working retail and hold out my hand for the money and the customers bypass my hand to put the money on the glass benchtop. Then when I go to hand them their change they hold their hand out expectantly. :evil: 

So many things in retail make me so so mad it would be an essay if I wrote them all here.


----------



## MesseNoire (Sep 6, 2013)

shell477 said:


> When Im working retail and hold out my hand for the money and the customers bypass my hand to put the money on the glass benchtop. Then when I go to hand them their change they hold their hand out expectantly. :evil:
> 
> So many things in retail make me so so mad it would be an essay if I wrote them all here.



I agree it's common courtesy to hand someone the money instead of across the bench. However, serving morons is part of retail.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 6, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> People who instead of being helpful take it upon themselves to be derogative and negative instead of helping out and/or offering helpful advice.
> 
> Happening more and more on this and many other forums unfortunatley!


 I agree, some of these "experts" are real jerks and become trolls, spoiling the experiencece here for everyone else .


Herpers who regard wild reptiles as worthless and not worthy of our help and our protection, and who recommend killing them or just letting nature take it's course if you encounter or see a sick or injured wild reptile rather than rescuing it (if possible) and at least taking it to reptile vet for treatment. 

The same people are willing to spend hundreds of dollars to treat a sick or injured prized breeder reptile or a family cat or dog.





Ellannn said:


> That's terrible! People think they are doing people/ animals a favour and sometimes they just make it worse! Poor beardie!


 Same applies to people who seek vet advice for free from people here and on other message boards and delay taking injured or ill pet reptiles (and wild ones too) to a good reptile vet , procastinating often for many days while getting advice of dubious worth from people who have not even seen the suffering reptile.


----------



## richardw1 (Sep 7, 2013)

MrHappy said:


> People who think it's okay to flick their cigarette butts. It's not okay - it's littering and it's lazy.


In Singapore its a $5000 fine for dropping a cigarette but. Its the cleanist place in Asia. Should be the same here but our politicians dont have the balls


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 7, 2013)

richardw1 said:


> In Singapore its a $5000 fine for dropping a cigarette but. Its the cleanist place in Asia. Should be the same here but our politicians dont have the balls



I think it is $1000 in Singapore and $200 in Australia.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think it is $1000 in Singapore and $200 in Australia.



Should be much more and ENFORCED ! 

Have you ever seen what happens if some jerk drops his cigarette butt in your livebait tank (full of bait sized mullet, tailor, yellowtail) , I have, within a few few minutes every single fish in the tank is floating belly up or is dying. The chemicals in a cigarette butt are lethal to fish.
And where do you think all those discarded cigarette butts that litter the streets in any town or city you care to point at go when it rains, into the stormwater system, and from there into creeks, rivers, lakes and the sea. 

Filfy habit and you really have to an idiot to take it up, so no small surprise most smokers just drop their butts where they are standing or happen to stopped at the moment with zero thought about it.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 7, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Should be much more and ENFORCED !
> 
> Have you ever seen what happens if some jerk drops his cigarette butt in your livebait tank (full of bait sized mullet, tailor, yellowtail) , I have, within a few few minutes every single fish in the tank is floating belly up or is dying. The chemicals in a cigarette butt are lethal to fish.
> And where do you think all those discarded cigarette butts that litter the streets in any town or city you care to point at go when it rains, into the stormwater system, and from there into creeks, rivers, lakes and the sea.
> ...


I am not defending the action mate, I think it is terrible that people just drop their butts as well. You point out some important facts about where a lot of them end up but there is also the bush fire risk in rural areas that endanger lives of wildlife and people. I was one of those idiots that took up smoking for many years but one thing for me was that I was diligent about not throwing out butts, I would rather put it out and put it in my pocket than toss it. I started smoking for a really silly reason when I was younger and that was because I smoked marijuana and my parents were starting to smell it on me so thought the smell of cigarette was a good cover up. I gave up pot but found it hard to give up cigarettes and smoked for a further 8 years before quitting and have never looked back.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 7, 2013)

baker said:


> ˙ʇnoqɐ punoɹ ɐ uo sʇı uǝɥʍ ʎllɐıɔǝdsǝ ˙sɹoʇɐɔıpuı ɹıǝɥʇ ǝsn oʇ pǝɹǝɥʇoq ǝq ʇou uɐɔ puɐ punoɹɐ ǝʌıɹp ǝldoǝd uǝɥʍ ʇı ǝʇɐɥ ı


... bit hard to control the vehicle and use the indicator properly when you are negotiating those teeny weeny little roundabouts that seem to popping up all over the place (just oversized "silent coppers") my round rug in my dining room is bigger than some of these MICRO-ROUNDABOUTS (err giant silent coppers) , so I don't bother and just treat them like oversized speedhumps and drive straight through them without bothering to drive around them (unless there is a police car in sight).
Those teeny weeny roundabouts are idiotic and create more hazards than they remove. Speed humps at the entry roads to an T or 4w intersection would achieve more IMO.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 7, 2013)

trying to quit is hard!! i hate withdrawals!!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 8, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> trying to quit is hard!! i hate withdrawals!!



I feel for you. My last several attempts have failed miserably. Are you going cold turkey?


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I feel for you. My last several attempts have failed miserably. Are you going cold turkey?


I went cold turkey the first time I quit and was off them for 1.5 years and had a smoke at my mum's wake then used Champix the second time. That was awesome, it made me feel sick a bit in the mornings but had absolutely wicked and vivid dreams whilst on it.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 8, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I feel for you. My last several attempts have failed miserably. Are you going cold turkey?



yeah trying to go cold turkey lol hate it i get so irritable


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 8, 2013)

People who think they are good at singing and always do when they suck


----------



## FAY (Sep 9, 2013)

haha people that you meet through life, have a low self esteem, and are insecure or just do not like themselves..
They cause all sorts of trouble between other people.
IT IS NOT OUR FAULT YOU HAVE A LOW SELF ESTEEM....WHY SHOULD EVERYONE ELSE HAVE TO SUFFER BECAUSE OF YOUR PROBLEM?


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 9, 2013)

Surprised no one has mentioned it yet .... 

"Reality TV" and all those stupid Celebrity "Competition" shows (all of which are obviously just money spinners (you pay to vote) , rigged (totally and obviously) and pander to already over inflated egos) , FTA TV is the pits these days and it seems they are trying really hard to dumb down content. You've literally got to be virtually brain-dead the like shows like Big Brother.


Little wonder that our TV spends more and more time turned off , or muted , or tuned into ABC or SBS.

And really , who the heck wants to watch those stupid non-stop advertorial TV stations , what were they thinking when they wasted so much bandwidth and granted licences for those stations ?


----------



## OldestMagician (Sep 11, 2013)

I haven't had TV for about 18 months now. Couldn't care less. Just watch films and TV shows I actually like.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 11, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> People who think they are good at singing and always do when they suck



Hey! Thats me!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 5, 2013)

My girlfriend grinds my gears...
No... don't be rude and think dirty thoughts.

I wish she could drive manual... but it's an automatic for her.


----------



## Newhere (Oct 5, 2013)

FAY said:


> haha people that you meet through life, have a low self esteem, and are insecure or just do not like themselves..
> They cause all sorts of trouble between other people.
> IT IS NOT OUR FAULT YOU HAVE A LOW SELF ESTEEM....WHY SHOULD EVERYONE ELSE HAVE TO SUFFER BECAUSE OF YOUR PROBLEM?



Are you saying all people with low self esteem cause trouble in other peoples lives?

I had low self esteem growing up because I wasn't raised right by my parents and was neglected. I never caused any trouble between people and I used to keep to myself, nobody had to suffer because of me or my problems.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 5, 2013)

Newhere said:


> Are you saying all people with low self esteem cause trouble in other peoples lives?
> 
> I had low self esteem growing up because I wasn't raised right by my parents and was neglected. I never caused any trouble between people and I used to keep to myself, nobody had to suffer because of me or my problems.



I don't think she was generalizing there, I'm sure everyone knows exactly the bunch she's talking about though.


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 5, 2013)

When you do a big satisfying grogan on the toilet only to feel the splash from the water after you let the bear out of the cage! (especially if the toilet is a public one).


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 11, 2013)

Jeffa said:


> When you do a big satisfying grogan on the toilet only to feel the splash from the water after you let the bear out of the cage! (especially if the toilet is a public one).



HAHA! This made me laugh out loud like an idiot whilst I was on the train in peak hour.


----------



## gozz (Oct 11, 2013)

When your grip slips off your stick


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 11, 2013)

Wen she sez ive gota headache


----------

